# Burton Malavita vs. Burton Cartel (Opinions + Differences)



## SADAN (Nov 3, 2014)

I just got a Lib Tech Gateway board and was looking for a solid binding and narrowed it down to the Malavita and Cartel. I am an intermediate to advanced rider that lives in the park, but also loves to hit the pow (When we get it in the east coast). Just wanted to know your opinions on each. Thanks!


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

I dont know what that board is. I prefer malavitas for everything over cartels though. If I wasnt a NOW fanboy I would be using vitas


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

Gateway is basically a simplified version of the skate banana


EDIT: my bad, I got mixed up with the gateway and box scratcher, disregard this post.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Steezus Christ said:


> Gateway is basically a simplified version of the skate banana


I wouldn't really call it simplified as it's asym and the SB isn't. Either way, it's a legitimate jib board from Mervin for the first time in like ever. 


Cartels in my opinion. But realistically either are gonna be great. Can you get a deal on one pair or the other.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

cav0011 said:


> I dont know what that board is. I prefer malavitas for everything over cartels though. If I wasnt a NOW fanboy I would be using vitas


I'm the opposite -preferred Cartels over the Malavitas when I had both a couple of years ago.
But I am also a NOW fanboy as well.
The OP might take note of this and consider the NOWs!


----------



## SADAN (Nov 3, 2014)

I recently heard of NOW bindings. Are they all of the hype that I've been hearing?


----------



## Elit3PwnZ0r (Jan 9, 2014)

I had the cartels on a different board but use Malavitas on my skate banana. I think it's a perfect match. They are very comfortable for a full day of riding and have felt good on boxes, rails, and the smaller jumps I do!


----------



## scottb7 (Nov 19, 2012)

Where does it say asym?

Gateway – Lib Tech


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

SADAN said:


> I recently heard of NOW bindings. Are they all of the hype that I've been hearing?


and then some. i love em and would never go back.

its love or hate i think. the difference is huge and some people love that difference, some dont.


----------



## jjaaskel (Sep 9, 2014)

I am also thinking between 2015 Cartels and Malavitas for my new NS proto HD board. I am riding mainly goomers + some small tricks and jumps (hence not in park really) + some powder.

Which one you recommend for me? Initially I was going to cartel but still thinking if those are too stiff?

Thanks!


----------



## Mel M (Feb 2, 2012)

jjaaskel said:


> I am also thinking between 2015 Cartels and Malavitas for my new NS proto HD board. I am riding mainly goomers + some small tricks and jumps (hence not in park really) + some powder.
> 
> Which one you recommend for me? Initially I was going to cartel but still thinking if those are too stiff?
> 
> Thanks!


Can you swing a Genesis for a bit more? I have a pair on my 2012 NS SL and they're the titties. Great ankle strap, highback, and autocant.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

scottb7 said:


> Where does it say asym?
> 
> Gateway – Lib Tech


Oops. Didnt realize Lib and Gnu were building Gateways and didnt pay attention to the original post. Gnus is asym. Libs isnt.


----------



## Shredtastic (Feb 13, 2014)

Take a look at the Genesis ReFlex !
They feel a bit softer overall without being unresponsive ...and i like them on my SB ..good combo !!


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

I have both. My cartels are definitely way stiffer, but they are from a few seasons back now and I think the new ones might be a little softer. I like both, but I usually like my boots and bindings a little on the loose side so I do like the feel of the vitas a little better most of the time lately. I also have the cartel est and they feel really nice to me compared to the non-est.


----------



## aholeinthewor2d (Nov 26, 2014)

I have been having tons of issues lately finding new boots and it bring out another problem that I think might be my bindings. I can never get a comfy stance..it's hard to explain but if anything it feels like my wait it to much on my front foot and on my toes. It just does not feel right and I have made countless adjustments and can't figure it out. I have burton cartels from 2 seasons ago. From what I remember reading back then they are a stiffer binding and have a more aggressive highback lean? That with bigger calves probably make me lean to much..idk


So in my hunt for boots I am now thinking about new bindings. If anyone is interested I would consider selling my Cartels for a very good price. They are in perfect condition and have never had an issue. If you wanna be specific I have been on the mountain 9 times with them. These are the exact ones that I have 

http://culture.evo.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/burton_cartel.jpg


----------



## kdirt (Jan 28, 2011)

aholeinthewor2d said:


> I have been having tons of issues lately finding new boots and it bring out another problem that I think might be my bindings. I can never get a comfy stance..it's hard to explain but if anything it feels like my wait it to much on my front foot and on my toes. It just does not feel right and I have made countless adjustments and can't figure it out. I have burton cartels from 2 seasons ago. From what I remember reading back then they are a stiffer binding and have a more aggressive highback lean? That with bigger calves probably make me lean to much..idk
> 
> 
> So in my hunt for boots I am now thinking about new bindings. If anyone is interested I would consider selling my Cartels for a very good price. They are in perfect condition and have never had an issue. If you wanna be specific I have been on the mountain 9 times with them. These are the exact ones that I have
> ...


What size are they and how much?


----------



## JohnnyO83 (Nov 7, 2014)

I have an NS proto and bought the '15 Malavitas for it. Great combo.


----------

